# Stats on the website



## Giseli Souza (Sep 18, 2018)

Anyone else having issues with their daughter's stats on the DA website? My daughter has played 100% of the games but it has her not rostered or on the bench!  Not sure if it makes a difference, was just wondering if anyone else has issues with that!!


----------



## jpeter (Sep 18, 2018)

Giseli Souza said:


> Anyone else having issues with their daughter's stats on the DA website? My daughter has played 100% of the games but it has her not rostered or on the bench!  Not sure if it makes a difference, was just wondering if anyone else has issues with that!!


Just your player?

Could the numbers mixed up or something? See if there is another number showing time when there not playing or rostered.

Would have the manager look into this, da keeps good records & has everbody on the game sheet & uses cards for subs so something is not normal.


----------



## Giseli Souza (Sep 18, 2018)

Other players too on our team is messed up! Hmmm weird. Thank you. I was just wondering if it looks bad for her once she emails colleges and they think she doesn't play!


----------



## atvahc (Sep 19, 2018)

noticed this too on errors with goals credited (or not) with many players we know


----------

